# bought a cell phone for Europe



## Laurie (Oct 10, 2011)

After considering a few options for Italy, here's what we have, hope this works!

First I watched this video (thanks to whoever found this, it was great):
www.italylogue.com/planning-a-trip/how-to-set-up-a-prepaid-cell-phone-in-italy.html

So I just bought a used unlocked Motorola V190 on ebay for $17 (these are selling for about this price, regularly):
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270829312670#ht_994wt_932

and we'll buy a SIM card on arrival. 

We had debated renewing our Verizon plan early, and buying an Android 2.2 which does take a SIM card and would cost $99 with the 2-year renewal - but it's not 4G... (how come you have to choose between SIM-capable and 4G?). But their per-minute charges on the international plan were high, and personally I was nervous about ending up with accidental high data charges etc.

I'll report back about how this worked out. Again, thanks to all who have posted tips.


----------



## hibbeln (Oct 10, 2011)

I think you made a wise choice.  I have a Droid 2 Global from Verizon and did the international calling and data plan (planning to use it to call, text, and check emails) and IT NEVER WORKED!  We were in Italy and my husband's mother was terminally ill, so it was very frustrating.  Luckily we quickly figured out how to use Italian calling cards and pay phones, but checking on a terminally ill parent from a pay phone at the side of a busy Italian street is not exactly ideal.  
I was finally able to tap into WiFi via my phone (basically using it as a wifi device) at a place we stayed late in our trip to check email.


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 11, 2011)

Laurie said:


> After considering a few options for Italy, here's what we have, hope this works!
> 
> First I watched this video (thanks to whoever found this, it was great):
> www.italylogue.com/planning-a-trip/how-to-set-up-a-prepaid-cell-phone-in-italy.html
> ...



This what I do when travelling outside Europe. I have an unlocked Nokia phone and just buy a local SIM with a small amount of pre-pay on it when we land. 

However, bear in mind that in Europe, security on buying pre-pay SIMs has been tightened up significantly in recent years. Anti-Terrorism laws require that a lot of registartion details are now required (unlike in Thailand where they just take the money and give you the SIM card). You will most likely have to give a local address where you are staying and provide photo-id such as your passport which may well be photocopied for registration of the SIM and phone number.


----------



## 3kids4me (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a Blackberry with Verizon (3G) and was all excited about actually being able to use it abroad (instead of using my ebay phone...which I do have but which doesn't keep a charge that well).  So, is the general consensus that this isn't a good idea?


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 15, 2011)

3kids4me said:


> I have a Blackberry with Verizon (3G) and was all excited about actually being able to use it abroad (instead of using my ebay phone...which I do have but which doesn't keep a charge that well).  So, is the general consensus that this isn't a good idea?



Before you go abroad, call 611 on your phone and see if it will work. Much of Verizon's network is not compatible with the European system. (CDMA vs GSM) To do as outlined upthread, you need at least a 900/1800 Mhz unlocked GSM phone. Even if your phone works, and you have the carrier 'turn on' int'l calling, the price is likely to be about $1 a minute. Texts cost about $.50 and data an arm and a leg.

Jim


----------



## classiclincoln (Oct 15, 2011)

What company did you use to get your SIM card?  I'm looking for one that will work in Spain and while we're on our cruise to Italy, Greece and Croatia.

Thanks!

Stu


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 15, 2011)

classiclincoln said:


> What company did you use to get your SIM card?  I'm looking for one that will work in Spain and while we're on our cruise to Italy, Greece and Croatia.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Stu



Stu, there is no ONE sim that will work without roaming all over Europe. They are all competitively priced and you usually get them at tobacco shops. You typically have to have one in each country to get the best rate. For short stays- like a cruise- you're better off paying the roaming on your US phone- or on just one European SIM.

Here's Rick Steves' article on using cell phones abroad: http://www.ricksteves.com/plan/tips/cell-phone-europe.htm

Jim


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 13, 2011)

Laurie said:


> After considering a few options for Italy, here's what we have, hope this works!
> 
> First I watched this video (thanks to whoever found this, it was great):
> www.italylogue.com/planning-a-trip/how-to-set-up-a-prepaid-cell-phone-in-italy.html
> ...



Laurie, How did this work for you?

I want to get an unlocked phone to use in Australia and New Zealand in 2012 and then Europe in 2013 - I wonder if your model phone will work in Australia/NZ?


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 14, 2011)

GrayFal said:


> Laurie, How did this work for you?
> 
> I want to get an unlocked phone to use in Australia and New Zealand in 2012 and then Europe in 2013 - I wonder if your model phone will work in Australia/NZ?



Most of the world uses GSM. If you have a quad band phone (850, 900, 1800, 1900) it should work just about everywhere except Japan and South Korea IIRC. If it is only 900 and 1800, it will work in Australia, NZ and Europe but not in the USA.

Here's a site that list bands. http://worldtimezone.net/gsm.html

Cheers


----------



## classiclincoln (Nov 14, 2011)

You might want to check out Gosim.com for a SIM card.  I checked their rates and they seem pretty reasonable in Europe and the Caribbean.  You get a UK & US number too, and rates calling to the US number is only .19/min.  This means that a US number can call you for .19/min. 

Downsides - if you don't use the phone every 2 months, you might loose the US number and need to get a new one.  You also have to use the phone every 6 months to have no restrictions on unused minutes.  Flip side "use" is either an incoming or outgoing call; so you can call your phone every 2 months for .19 to keep the US number and no restricted minutes.  

Check out the site for details; customer service (both email & phone) were very helpful.

Stu


----------



## chriskre (Nov 15, 2011)

How about using a Magic jack?
My brother calls me from wherever he happens to be in the world including places like Saudi, Abudabi, Belgium, France, Kualalampur etc.  Europe or exotic, if the hotel has wi-fi or wired internet, he can call me.   

There is also a Google app that works on wi-fi for free or this one that works on 3G or wi-fi.  http://gigaom.com/2010/02/18/toktumi-line2/


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 15, 2011)

x3 skier said:


> Most of the world uses GSM. If you have a quad band phone (850, 900, 1800, 1900) it should work just about everywhere except Japan and South Korea IIRC. If it is only 900 and 1800, it will work in Australia, NZ and Europe but not in the USA.
> 
> Here's a site that list bands. http://worldtimezone.net/gsm.html
> 
> Cheers


Thanks - after further research I will get one on ebay  



classiclincoln said:


> You might want to check out Gosim.com for a SIM card.  I checked their rates and they seem pretty reasonable in Europe and the Caribbean.  You get a UK & US number too, and rates calling to the US number is only .19/min.  This means that a US number can call you for .19/min.
> 
> Downsides - if you don't use the phone every 2 months, you might loose the US number and need to get a new one.  You also have to use the phone every 6 months to have no restrictions on unused minutes.  Flip side "use" is either an incoming or outgoing call; so you can call your phone every 2 months for .19 to keep the US number and no restricted minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is a definite consideration.



chriskre said:


> How about using a Magic jack?
> My brother calls me from wherever he happens to be in the world including places like Saudi, Abudabi, Belgium, France, Kualalampur etc.  Europe or exotic, if the hotel has wi-fi or wired internet, he can call me.
> 
> There is also a Google app that works on wi-fi for free or this one that works on 3G or wi-fi.  http://gigaom.com/2010/02/18/toktumi-line2/


When I have my computer with me, I use Skype. I will be cruising and decided not to bring my computer as internet onboard is quite expensive.
I will check your google app link for future use.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 16, 2011)

GrayFal said:


> Laurie, How did this work for you?
> 
> I want to get an unlocked phone to use in Australia and New Zealand in 2012 and then Europe in 2013 - I wonder if your model phone will work in Australia/NZ?


It worked fine for our needs - after we got an Italian-speaking person at our first hotel to help us decipher things, and figure out our phone number. 

Some of the instructions were in 2 languages, Italian and English, some just in Italian - so that was the downside. 

We spent $17 on the phone, and then bought the SIM card w/20 Euros worth of phone time at a change booth at the airport (this was the minimum purchase to avoid an additional connection charge) - we did need to use a phone more than once, so I'm glad we sprung for this.


----------



## Margariet (Nov 16, 2011)

I live in Europe, I travel and have traveled in Europe, Asia, South America, South Africa, the Carribean and the USA and always carry my triband cell phone from Nokia. It works everywhere, I receive calls, make calls and text all the time.


----------

